# Root im allgemeinen  (und im speziellen evtl mit Nokia)



## Deep Thought (28. Juni 2018)

Hallo!

ich benutze bislang ein günstiges China-Handy (Bluboo Xtouch). Darauf hab ich TWRP, und mittlerweile auch ein älteres Cyanogenmod (Android 5.1.1) und Magisk Root installiert. 
Aus diversen Gründen wird es Zeit für ein neues Handy. Ich schwanke aktuell, ob ich mir ein Handy mit Lineageos-Unterstützung suchen soll (was die Auswahl wohl auf ältere Handys einschränkt), oder vielleicht ein aktuelles Nokia (6 oder 7 Plus). Allerdings würde ich nur ungern auf Root verzichten. Schon aus Prinzip... 

Allerdings bin ich mir noch im unklaren, ob/wie das überhaupt machbar ist. Also jetzt mal angenommen, ich hole mir ein Nokia. Bei denen ist der Bootloader gesperrt, demnach ist wohl schon mal nichts mit TWRP.

- Bekomme ich Magisk Root ohne TWRP und mit gesperrtem Bootloader überhaupt installiert, etwa über ADB?
- Kann ich beim Nokia per ADB ein Komplett-Image ziehen und wieder zurückspielen, falls beim rooten was schief geht? Ich hab Backups bislang nur per TWRP gemacht...
- Falls das rooten klappt, müsste ich die Prozedur nach jedem Android-Update wiederholen, oder?


----------



## teachmeluv (30. Juni 2018)

Generell kann man "Root" rückgängig machen und auch sogenannte Developer-Builds beim Hersteller runterladen. Die erste Anlaufstelle für dich wäre xda-developers im richtigen Forum, da wird es sicherlich Guides zum installieren für Custom-Roms und Root.

Aus meiner Erfahrung kann man nicht ohne entsperrten Bootloader rooten.


----------



## Deep Thought (1. Juli 2018)

teachmeluv schrieb:


> Aus meiner Erfahrung kann man nicht ohne entsperrten Bootloader rooten.



Mist, hab ich befürchtet. 
Danke für die Antwort! Mal schauen, was ich nun mache...


----------



## Abductee (1. Juli 2018)

Aus Prinzip würd ich nicht mit dem Root arbeiten. (Sicherheit)
Hast du einen wirklichen Anwendungsgrund dafür?


----------



## Deep Thought (1. Juli 2018)

Nun ja, aktuell ist mir vor allem AFwall+ und XPrivacy wichtig (bzw mit einem aktuellen Android dann ggf. deren Nachfolger).
Ich möchte eine bessere Kontrolle darüber haben, welche App ins Internet darf, oder auf was sie zugreifen darf. Den Android-Boardmitteln traue ich da nicht besonders.

Zumal mit Root noch andere Spielerein möglich sind, etwa bei Backups. Und ich möchte schlicht nicht von meinem eigenen Handy gesagt bekommen, worauf ich Zugriff habe oder nicht.


----------



## teachmeluv (1. Juli 2018)

Abductee schrieb:


> Aus Prinzip würd ich nicht mit dem Root arbeiten. (Sicherheit)
> Hast du einen wirklichen Anwendungsgrund dafür?


Was genau soll denn da passieren? Hierbei heißt es natürlich auch: Augen auf. Ich roote seit dem ersten Samsung Galaxy. Alleine fürs debloating und Custom Kernel lohnt es sich. Von Adblocker ganz zu schweigen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Abductee (1. Juli 2018)

Ein Schädling hätte kompletten Zugriff ohne Hindernisse.
Da nützt auch kein Antivirus wenn Admin-Rechte im Spiel sind.


----------



## Deep Thought (1. Juli 2018)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ein Schädling hätte kompletten Zugriff ohne Hindernisse.
> Da nützt auch kein Antivirus wenn Admin-Rechte im Spiel sind.



Kein Programm bekommt durch rooten Root-Rechte, ohne dass ich es vorher bestätigt habe.
Malware, die diese Abfrage umgehen können, brauchen ohnehin kein rooting durch den User.


----------



## Abductee (1. Juli 2018)

Das machst du ja meistens schon bei der Installation.
Diese Fakeapps im Store sind ja teilweise wirklich gut gemacht.


----------



## teachmeluv (2. Juli 2018)

Das klingt ein bisschen nach Panikmache, wobei ich dem Trend im Playstore nach, massig Titel mit Pay2Win zu veröffentlichen, der Masse durchaus zutraue, alles zu installieren was geht. Aber generell fragen sowohl SuRoot bzw SuperUser oder auch Magisk immer nach, sobald Root-Zugriff gefordert wird. Die anderen Zugriffe auf Kontakte etc erfolgen auch ohne diese Freigabe. Von daher wiederholt: einfach mal mit Verstand an die Sache gehen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Abductee (2. Juli 2018)

Wenn eine App durch Superuserrechte außerhalb der Sandbox arbeiten kann hat das nix mit Panikmache zu tun.
Ich glaube das schlittert aber ins OT ab. Man möge mir verzeihen.


----------



## guss (2. Juli 2018)

Deep Thought schrieb:


> (...) ich mir ein Handy mit Lineageos-Unterstützung suchen soll (was die Auswahl wohl auf ältere Handys einschränkt)(...)



Naja, was heisst "älter"? Ich selbst verwende das ZTE Axon 7 seit dem ersten Tag mit LineageOS und es läuft damit perfekt. Das Gerät kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen und es gibt es nach wie vor neu zu kaufen. Mittlerweile ist es meiner Ansicht nach ein Preis/Leistungs Tip.


----------



## teachmeluv (2. Juli 2018)

Abductee schrieb:


> Wenn eine App durch Superuserrechte außerhalb der Sandbox arbeiten kann hat das nix mit Panikmache zu tun.



Und die muss ich ja erst erteilen. Die können nicht einfach genommen werden. Und ohne OT wäre das Rad wahrscheinlich nicht erfunden worden.


----------



## Deep Thought (2. Juli 2018)

guss schrieb:


> Naja, was heisst "älter"? Ich selbst verwende das ZTE Axon 7 seit dem ersten Tag mit LineageOS und es läuft damit perfekt. Das Gerät kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen und es gibt es nach wie vor neu zu kaufen. Mittlerweile ist es meiner Ansicht nach ein Preis/Leistungs Tip.


Das Axon 7 hatte ich auch schon im Auge. Wobei es mittlerweile ja auch schon zwei Jahre alt ist. (Und die meisten anderen Lineageos-Handys dürften noch älter sein.)
Und mit dem US-Embargo ist ZTE praktisch tot. Die Frage ist, ob die Restposten jetzt noch verscherbelt werden, oder eher im Preis steigen...
Wobei mich die Berichte über den mittelmäßigen Empfang und Akkuleistung beim Axon 7 auch etwas abschrecken.

Und die offiziellen Builds sind noch immer LineageOS 14.1, nicht 15. In so fern würde mich Nokia schon reizen, da ich (abgesehen von der Hardware) bei denen auch ein gutes Gefühl habe, was aktuelle Android Updates angeht (wie es wirklich aussieht, wird man natürlich erst im Nachhinein sehen).

Immer diese Qual der Wahl...


----------



## Abductee (2. Juli 2018)

teachmeluv schrieb:


> Und die muss ich ja erst erteilen. Die können nicht einfach genommen werden. Und ohne OT wäre das Rad wahrscheinlich nicht erfunden worden.



Das ist doch schnell erledigt, ein Pop-Up und das wars. Da wird ja kein Totenkopf eingeblendet.


----------



## Deep Thought (2. Juli 2018)

Du hattest noch kein Root auf dem Handy, oder?
Ich traue mir jedenfalls schon zu, dass ich Werbe-Popups von einem Root-Request unterscheiden kann. 

Aber mir geht es auch nicht um pro/contra Root. Sondern nur darum, ob/wie ich Root werden kann.


----------



## teachmeluv (2. Juli 2018)

Deep Thought schrieb:


> Du hattest noch kein Root auf dem Handy, oder?
> Ich traue mir jedenfalls schon zu, dass ich Werbe-Popups von einem Root-Request unterscheiden kann.
> 
> Aber mir geht es auch nicht um pro/contra Root. Sondern nur darum, ob/wie ich Root werden kann.


Und am Ende wirst du um den Bootloader nicht drum herum kommen. Hatte es bisher noch nie anders. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## dressler18 (3. Juli 2018)

Deep Thought schrieb:


> Das Axon 7 hatte ich auch schon im Auge. Wobei es mittlerweile ja auch schon zwei Jahre alt ist. (Und die meisten anderen Lineageos-Handys dürften noch älter sein.)
> Und mit dem US-Embargo ist ZTE praktisch tot. Die Frage ist, ob die Restposten jetzt noch verscherbelt werden, oder eher im Preis steigen...
> Wobei mich die Berichte über den mittelmäßigen Empfang und Akkuleistung beim Axon 7 auch etwas abschrecken.
> 
> ...



Habe das Axon7 gekauft da mein BlackBerry Priv doch kein Android 8 bekommen hat, obwohl anderst angekündigt. Ich bin damit sehr zufrieden. Bezüglich Akkuleistung... sind wir uns mal ehrlich wenn du durchgehend am filme schauen, musik hören usw. bist macht es doch den Braten nicht mehr fett da ist jedes Handy in kurzer Zeit leer. 

War gerade erst auf zwei Festivals und meine Powerbank lädt es 1x voll d.h. ich komme ca. 5 Tage damit aus trotz Fotos/Filmen Whatsapp etc. wenn man es auch mal in den Energiesparmods/Flugmods setzt oder über Nacht ausschaltet wirkt das wunder... ist aber meist zu viel verlangt. Empfangstechnisch hatte ich beim Axon 7 noch nie Probleme. 

Das größte Manko ist die ungewissheit wegen Android 8 wegen unseren deppen in der USA, aber ZTE scheint nach aktuellen News ihren Fehler einzusehen und hoffe jetzt das es noch kommt zwar mit Verspätung aber doch. In der Zwischenzeit bin ich auf Lineage und es läuft super darauf, außer das die Kamera bei Linage nicht so gut ist wie die Originale aber trotzdem noch sehr gut. Preislich mMn ist das Axon 7 sowieso fast unschlagbar.

Wenn du noch mehr sparen willst kauf die das Axon  7 Mini das von der größe her eigentlich nicht Mini ist. Die restlichen Speccs sind ebenfalls ähnlich (kommt natrülich darauf an was du mit dem Handy machen willst, mehr Leistung/bessere Kamera usw. hat natrülich ganz klar das normale)  und du sparst dir nochmal um die ~60 € 

Root ist grundsätzlich auch kein Problem wenn du weist was du machst... gerade wegen den Backupgeshichten sehr fein


----------



## Deep Thought (3. Juli 2018)

dressler18 schrieb:


> außer das die Kamera bei Linage nicht so gut ist wie die Originale aber trotzdem noch sehr gut.



In wie fern ist da ein Unterschied?


----------

